# Hens or Roos



## GabrielleH (May 15, 2017)

Rooster or Hen ?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 15, 2017)

They all look like hens to me (although, I believe if they're younger than a year, they're considered pullets). How old are they?  Welcome by the way!!


----------



## GabrielleH (May 15, 2017)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> They all look like hens to me (although, I believe if they're younger than a year, they're considered pullets). How old are they?  Welcome by the way!!


Thank you for the info! I'm new to the whole thing. I'm still reading up and learning about them. Their about 19 weeks


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 15, 2017)

You're welcome!! You'll love this new adventure if you don't already! I wouldn't doubt if you wanted to start raising some other critters within the next few years especially since you're here on this forum. I started with chickens, then rabbits, then goats.    At 19 weeks, I'm positive they're pullets and they should be laying soon.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Those are pullets on the point of lay.


----------



## E's hens (May 15, 2017)

2x


----------



## GabrielleH (May 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone !


----------

